# Does PH affect plants growth?



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

How does PH affect plants and their growth? I know it depends on the plants. I was just wondering what is your experience. Thanx


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Since a recent pH crash just about incinerated all of our plants with the exception of tiger lily I'm guessing low pH is hard on them. However, crypts tolerate low pH very well and can't live in high pH.


----------

